# My Last tuna trip in Cape Cod on Nov 6 became cod trip



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

ksong said:


> Chatham in Cape Cod is my favorite place to visit.
> Whenever I go, I tried to eat burritos at Corner Store at Chatham, Cape Cod.
> They just serve the best burritos as far as I know.
> 
> ...


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Chatham Square is always one of the my favorite restaurants in Chatham.
We decided to eat only local raw oyster and famous Monomoy steamers with drinks this time and we were not disappointed.



















I thought P.E.I. oysters were the best raw oysters I've even eaten, but local Chatham oysters are as good at the Chatham Square.









You got to taste Monomoy steamers to know why Monomoy steamers are regarded as the best in the US.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*back to fishing*

We ran way beyond old BB Buoy in search of tuna. We located whales and baits, but no tuna. Water temp was still 50 - 51 degree even in offshore.

By 1:00 pm, we decided to jig some cod. But I didn't have much expectation.
The area we fished was our favorite cod ground when I fished with Capt Steve of the Fishhawk out of Hyannis, Cape Cod about 15 - 20 years ago.
But the area became barren of cod in recent years due to constant pounding by draggers.
To my surprise, my first cod was a respectable 15 lb cod on 10 oz Flat Hammered diamond jigs. 









Choi and Park started with normal Viking cod jigs, but they switched to hammered diamond jigs after they saw me to catch three nice cod on 10 oz Flat Hammered diamond jigs in a row, and they started to catch with the jigs.














































This is the first time I used new 10 oz Flat Hammered diamond jigs for cod and 
cod loved the jigs. But it is not surprising because old 7 1/2 flat hammered diamond jig are the hottest jig for offshore seabass for years.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Always like to see and read your reports Kil, keep it up!!! FISH ON!!!!!!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good fish good food good info= good green.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

now you made hungry Kil ..good job as usual


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

In fact, I went up to Cape Cod again on Wed (Nov 9) because one boat landed 4 bluefin on jigs and 3 on bait on Tuesday(Nov 8).

We marked lofs of tuna, but they didn't respond to jigs at all.
However, we got limit of nice cod instead. 

I am tempted to make one more trips because wer marked so many tuna, but time is running out because I go down to NC for grouper jigging on Sunday (Nov 13) and I have 4 days trip out of PV, Mexico from Nov 18.


----------

